# Edwardian era Navies



## lwhitehead (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi I need some info on Edwardian era Navies, it's for my setting idea which is inspired by Leviathans board game by Catalyst Game Labs.


1: why do the ships in there Name have some sort of Coat of Arms or symbol?, 


2: what are the Edwardian Naval Ranks?, like in the British how hard for NCO to become an Officer?,


LW


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 9, 2018)

Try this site:

http://www.navypedia.org/retro_view/The Naval Balance 1910.pdf


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 10, 2018)

Well The series featured Sky possable Space versions of Ewardian Navies, inspired by Aetheric Mechanics GN and Leviathans Board Game.


 The Alt History series for the main character starts in 1902 he is an Edwardian British Naval Sky officer, he worked his way up through the ranks so to speak form Common seaman.

I still need to know the Naval ranks?,

LW


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 10, 2018)

Search WW1 British Naval ranks. I doubt much changed. There maybe some changes in rank responsibilities ex: Commadore but you can use whatever rank you want, just be consistent. Maybe research stuff on the Balkan Wars which occured during that time frame.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok Balkan Wars got it,

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 10, 2018)

But why in Edwardian Navies what were the First Naval Rank that one takes command of a boat?, 


Why do Warships have Coat of Arms?,


LW


----------



## Jack of all trades (Apr 10, 2018)

Since I don't think in terms of British monarchs, I looked up the Edwardian era. 

"Edwardian era 

The Edwardian era or Edwardian period of British history covers the brief reign of King Edward VII, 1901 to 1910, and is sometimes extended in both directions to capture long-term trends from the 1890s to the First World War." 

Wikipedia


Then I Googled "why do war ships have a coat of arms" and got some Wikipedia results. I know Wikipedia can be unreliable, at times, but it's a starting place. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coat_of_arms

"This has been carried out by heralds and the study of coats of arms is therefore called "heraldry". In time, the use of arms spread from military entities to ..."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naval_heraldry

"Naval heraldry is a form of identification used by naval vessels from the end of the 19th century onwards, after distinguishing features such as figureheads and ..."


It seems that it was a visual identifier, perhaps for those who can't read. Pure guesswork, though!! I could be wrong!


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 11, 2018)

ok got it but when In Edwardian Navy did an Sea Officer get Captian his own boat what was the rank?,


LW


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 11, 2018)

lwhitehead said:


> Hi I need some info on Edwardian era Navies, it's for my setting idea which is inspired by Leviathans board game by Catalyst Game Labs.
> 
> 
> 1: why do the ships in there Name have some sort of Coat of Arms or symbol?,
> ...



1) Ships have Mottos and the design goes with it.

2) Bloody near impossible. The ranks then are pretty much as now except for the new ranks related to activities which didn't exist then, like radio operator, radar operator etc.


----------



## Pelwrath (Apr 11, 2018)

The rank of Captain would command a cruiser. Lower ranks for smaller ships.  A lieutenant might command a small gun boat(Lt. Kennedy commanded a PT boat in WW2.)


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 11, 2018)

I mean a Pre to WW1 Cruiser is quite different to Modern version, A Commander in Age of Sail would get a Sloop or Brig. 

LW


----------

